# Cats vs Dogs



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

I think wether people prefer dogs or cats can tell a lot about them. So what do you guys prefer and why?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Though I do like both, I have to go with cats. More independent, quiet, and I can teach one to use to the potty.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I can't vote in favor of cats because I'm so allergic that I've never been able to be around them long enough to form a relationship.

I can't vote in favor of dogs because they can be too hyperactive and needy. And I'm allergic to them too 

I can't say I like both equally, but I can't say I don't like either of them! I have pet problems... Even my fish's fins are rotting away, and I can't stop it.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't like either of them, but I hate being the party pooper who simply answers "neither" so I'll have to go with cats. Just because they're more independent.


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

I agree with you, I have both dogs and cats, but I connect better with my cats, specially with the one that sleeps in my room every night, I love her.

That´s very cool, how long does it take you to teach them?


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

Cal said:


> Though I do like both, I have to go with cats. More independent, quiet, and I can teach one to use to the potty.


My previous reply was for this post. Sorry, I´m new to this site lol


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I can't vote in favor of cats because I'm so allergic that I've never been able to be around them long enough to form a relationship.
> 
> I can't vote in favor of dogs because they can be too hyperactive and needy. And I'm allergic to them too
> 
> I can't say I like both equally, but I can't say I don't like either of them! I have pet problems... Even my fish's fins are rotting away, and I can't stop it.


I´m sorry for your situation, and for you fish. I hope it gets better and that you find a pet that can get along with you.


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I don't like either of them, but I hate being the party pooper who simply answers "neither" so I'll have to go with cats. Just because they're more independent.


It´s okay man, I put that option for a reason, any opinion is accepted, and I respect yours :livid:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Cats :kitteh:


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

FranklTheTankl said:


> I´m sorry for your situation, and for you fish. I hope it gets better and that you find a pet that can get along with you.


Thanks for your concern! I _really_ like chickens, and I hope to own a few someday. Until then, I need to make sure I'm not allergic to them!:tongue:


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Dogs, they're more fun and loyal. I have 3 cats, 2 of them are anxious and scared of everything. The other is more chill, playful and acts like a dog. I like her the most.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Cats. :kitteh:

Winning the affection of one is truly a sight to behold. :shocked:

And since they keep to themselves and are relatively quiet...

You can tell that their affection is true when they show it. :happy:
Or when they really hate you. :laughing:

Kind of like those introverts. h: 

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't like either of them, mainly because I never interacted very well with them. I'm also allergic to both dogs and cats. Cats can also be very irritating and they tend to scratch me, while dogs can be very frightening. I had a fear of dogs, especially the bigger ones.

So, my option has to be none.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Both equally, given a perfect dog-like cat and a perfect cat-like dog, lol. Basically, I can't take too much of those overly aloof, fussy, and unfriendly cats, and neither do I want much to do with overly yippee and excitable and outgoing dogs. But between quieter dogs and cuddly cats, I honestly cannot pick a favorite. Well if I really had to, I'd say cats for the cleanliness point (assuming indoor).


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

I used to be a cat person because they're calm I thought they were cuter haha
But then I did some work experience at a vet clinic and grew attached to the dogs sooo now I like both 
I've never had pets either so I can't really factor in the amount of work required to care for them


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Both, but leaning more towards dogs. What does that tell you about me?


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Both, but leaning more towards dogs. What does that tell you about me?


Tell me why you lean more towards dogs and I´ll tell you what I think?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FranklTheTankl said:


> Tell me why you lean more towards dogs and I´ll tell you what I think?


Both animals are cool in their own way, and they both make great pets, but I think of dogs as the more loyal companion of the two, and dogs are more known for acting selflessly than cats are ~ cats can do that as well, altho perhaps not as often. With kids, I think a dog is more ideal for protection too. As for cats, I especially appreciate that they are not as noisy as dogs. For me, noisy barking is a big drawback for dogs, and that alone encourages me to consider a cat instead. Also, cats seem to take care of themselves more than dogs do. On the other hand, I would hate it if my pet scratched me, which cats can do...Shouldn't scratch the hand the feeds you, lol.
As I said, I like both, and my situation would weigh into this decision as well, but if I could only pick one then I would probably choose a dog (especially if it's not a barking dog...if it barks a real lot then I choose a cat).


----------



## FranklTheTankl (Jan 5, 2018)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Both animals are cool in their own way, and they both make great pets, but I think of dogs as the more loyal companion of the two, and dogs are more known for acting selflessly than cats are ~ cats can do that as well, altho perhaps not as often. With kids, I think a dog is more ideal for protection too. As for cats, I especially appreciate that they are not as noisy as dogs. For me, noisy barking is a big drawback for dogs, and that alone encourages me to consider a cat instead. Also, cats seem to take care of themselves more than dogs do. On the other hand, I would hate it if my pet scratched me, which cats can do...Shouldn't scratch the hand the feeds you, lol.
> As I said, I like both, and my situation would weigh into this decision as well, but if I could only pick one then I would probably choose a dog (especially if it's not a barking dog...if it barks a real lot then I choose a cat).


I would say you´re a reserved, independent, yet warm person, who sees for the sake of others. I hate sounding like a horoscope haha but I use as reference the things you said you like about both pets. You said you prefer quietness and calm, which is attributed to cats. But also you put a limit on the level that you like their independence, stopping at the point that they don´t show themselves grateful. Also, you considered other people when thinking which could be the best option, stating that dogs would make a better company than cats when it comes to kids. So that´s my opinion about you, am I right?

Also, would you mind saying your MBTI type? If I had to type you I´d say you´re an IxFx, probably an INFJ.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FranklTheTankl said:


> I would say you´re a reserved, independent, yet warm person, who sees for the sake of others. I hate sounding like a horoscope haha but I use as reference the things you said you like about both pets. You said you prefer quietness and calm, which is attributed to cats. But also you put a limit on the level that you like their independence, stopping at the point that they don´t show themselves grateful. Also, you considered other people when thinking which could be the best option, stating that dogs would make a better company than cats when it comes to kids. So that´s my opinion about you, am I right?
> 
> Also, would you mind saying your MBTI type? If I had to type you I´d say you´re an IxFx, probably an INFJ.


Well that does sound like me actually. I think we can learn a lot about people by their preferences, but when considering someone's preferences, the reasoning why is important, which is what you asked for. One person might like horses because they are fast, while another because of their appearance, and another still because of their behavior, so I can see why you wanted to know more than just which animal I preferred.

As for my MBTI, I had for a while assumed that I am an ISFP (and I think before then I thought I was an INFP), however there I found out I could be wrong and might be some other type (could be INFP, ENFP, or something else). I decided against finding out for a certainty as not being sure allowed me to be honest about saying that I don't really know what type I am, and I want it that way because I got over all the typism that seems to come with typology. As a personal benefit to not showing my type in my profile, I have found people have been unable to use my type against me in discussions and debates, which I have experienced before with both the S and F functions.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I prefer cats. Even though they can have distinct personalities, they tend to be calm and subdued. I also appreciate their independent nature. 

Dogs, on the other hand, are also great, but they are so unpredictable, dependent, and tend to be more riled up. They sort of drain my energy sometimes. 

I've had some unfortunate events which may make me biased, though. I was attacked by a pack of dogs once and had to get all sorts of shots for it. Yes, I had PTSD symptoms for about 3-5 months after, but I no longer get panicked around dogs. We own a dog - a sweet, mild mannered cocker spaniel. So I'm not like traumatized by the event or anything. In another situation, a dog pounced on my stomach right after I had surgery and the pan was very bad. So, there are some biases to consider.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Cats, obviously. I love those creatures! And all of the feline family


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

I think there are pros and cons to both felines (cats) and canines (dogs). There are cat breeds starving in Africa because of not being as smart as lions are. Lions have been proven to be the smartest cat from their competitively cooperative nature. Meanwhile, the other cat breeds are starving because of their lack of cooperativity and naturally being more independent. I find dog breeds to be the bastardized versions that humans genetically modified to their liking from the original canine. The original canine was more aggressive, independent, did not have the natural submissive loyalty, and was more smart in the sense that it protected itself and its generations more than the domesticated dogs that are easily trained to being "puppets" for human entertainment. From a dog's genetic modification to show submissive "dutifulness" towards humans, some dogs are beneficial to some people who have disabilities. So, there are walking dogs for people who have vision problems for example. Then, there are some dogs that are beneficial to some people who hunt or like hunting. On the other hand, some cats are good at rodent expulsion from some people's residences. And some cats like to give you generous gifts on the floor. I like both dogs and cats equally on a medium level. I much prefer crows, as crows are more independent, smart, closer to a human's intelligence than cats or dogs combined, can fly, have their own language depending on the crow's "tribe," and they know how to protect themselves by punishing those who mistreat them.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Love them both but have adopted cats in the past because they're less work. But in a few years after my husband retires, we'll be adopting another cat (mine passed away last year and I'm not ready for another pet just yet) and a GSD since we have plans to move to a more rural setting which will provide more run room for the dog.


----------



## Glop (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a more cat-like personality by far, but I prefer the love, comfort and loyalty of a dog. Overall, I think I like both equally.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I've always liked both. I just like having any sort of soft creature to cuddle.
:kitteh:
As species, both are equally sociable, equally loyal, and equally playful. The idea that dogs are always more sociable and cats are always less sociable is due to biased information mixed with pop culture stereotypes, resulting in "data" (more like "irrational inference") that are subjective and inconclusive. Yes, I phrased that sentence correctly since "data" is plural.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Dogs!

While I like cats and kittens, dogs and puppies and I just get each other better. Plus, you really can't go wrong with having a Golden Retriever in your life. I'm serious: get one and your life will be better. So says the Golden Retriever Enthusiast.


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

Sandpit Turtle said:


> I don't like either of them, but I hate being the party pooper who simply answers "neither" so I'll have to go with cats. Just because they're more independent.


boy... you like none???


----------



## 800sexy (Dec 19, 2017)

Cats FTW
Cats are like queens,
they dont follow any rule, they dont care.
Dogs on the other hand are like humans.
Sheep SHEEP BAAAA


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I love them both so much! If I had to choose, though, I'd probably go with cats because I'm more familiar with them. ^^


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't want any pets, but I do like watching cats:


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

dogs


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

I got attacked by a dog when I was three years old and ever since then I´m a bit scared of them.
Cats are really cute so I go with cats.


----------

